# Let's talk mange/mites!!!!!



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok.....so I have had a few people contact me about my dealing with mites this winter.....I have read and read, talked and talked to many including 2 vets.....thought I would share what I have found out and done for my guys.
First off mites and mange are the same thing.....I don't care how clean you keep your goats, pens or yards, it can happen. I also found that if a goats immune system is compromised at all....whether it be stress or illness, it will allow mites just like worms to invade. You can not see mites without a skin scraping and then you can't always see them. Some goats can have them and not show signs, where others can go completely bald as mine did.....mites can also cause anemia. Mine never showed bad signs of anemia. If one has it, TREAT the whole herd. I found out the hard way and all 3 of my boys ended up with it.

My boy that had it the worst started with flaky, dandruff skin......seemed to be just losing his winter coat, but it kept going and then his skin became crusty. I noticed some itching, nothing major at first.

I tried everything suggested from topicals to natural remedies.....about the time I would think he was getting better, but then it would get bad again.....it wasn't until I *injected* with Ivomec at 1cc per 40lbs that I saw improvement.....my boys are all doing great now, coats are becoming healthy again.......I also copper bolused mine every 6 months of which was due about the time I started having issues......so I bolused them and I also gave them supportive supplements for 2 weeks during the worst of this nightmare...... B Complex, vit E capsules, zinc tablets and vit C.....I also used Childrens Benydrel for itching. I did dip my worst guy with permectin II at the same time I injected with Ivomec, the other 2 boys I injected and then dusted with permectin powder....you need to treat at least 2x's 10 days apart and maybe 3x's depending on how bad they are.

I just happened to be in a tack shop today buying new shears and was talking about mites with the owner.....he says that mites are in straw and that I should use shavings.....I don't know if this is true, but will consider shavings next winter.

I hope this helps some of you having to deal with this.....it is so frustrating!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This helps very much Denise...thank you for doing that for everyone.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for adding this!


----------



## RidgeMillFarmBoers (Mar 7, 2012)

We will try this!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Xuxasmamma (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Denise. I will do all of this!!!


----------



## bonniemess (Mar 15, 2013)

Great info! Thank you so much,.. I have one boy that's going bald and I'm having a hell of a time with it,.. He has pale eyelids now and I'm freaking out!


----------



## goatmama36 (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG!! Thank you so much. This sheds new light on some issues I've been having here.


----------



## D-R-Barclay (Apr 23, 2013)

Can anyone send a pic of what they look like.I just used dusting powder from the feed mill.It said it was all right for goats.Can not see lice but lots of white flakes and itching like crazy.Thanks Dan From Ontario


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Best thing for mites and flaking skin is a good soapy bath followed by a close haircut. Sunshine kills them. A heavy after bath application of Mane N' Tail conditioner makes them easier to clip and helps with the dry skin. So does BOSS.
Most mite powders, DE included, will further dry skin.


----------

